
The future of the web and native apps - pshyu
http://ilyabirman.net/meanwhile/all/web-or-native-future/
======
inimino
It's an attractive idea, especially to web developers, but I think it requires
strong evidence. The main problem with the web is that it gives users and
developers too much control, while apps favor centralized control,
convenience, and safety. Users generally prefer the latter. It is hard to see
why the current trends would reverse.

